
Disable Text Selection on HTML via Javascript and/or CSS - ajibanda
http://www.ajibanda.com/2011/05/disable-text-selection-via-javascript.html#.T9BqeeoPgx8.hackernews
======
anigbrowl
This is a great way to annoy people who visit your page. anything that's
actually of value can be accessed from the developer console anyway. I
personally do not appreciate people futzing with the behavior of my browser.

------
jejones3141
Reminds me of some sites that turn off right click on images via Javascript to
keep one from saving them... too bad for them that Firefox lets one turn off
Javascript. As bdfh42 said, all this succeeds in doing is irritating people--
worst case, take screenshots and transcribe the text at your leisure.

------
bdfh42
This is silly - if it is published on the web then the text is in the public
domain.

Side-stepping the suggested restrictions is trivial for anyone with any web
skills - so they will just upset the rest - presumably those the web site is
intended to engage and market to.

